# MAC - Dare To Wear - July 10



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2010)

Place all your *Dare To Wear* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






Check out the Dare To Wear colour story post.
Join in the Dare To Wear discussion post!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 2, 2010)

*Lime, Free to Be, Sky Blue, Winkle*






*NW15, over Beige-ing Shadestick, L-R Winkle, Sky Blue, Lime, Free to Be*


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2010)

*Going Bananas*, Chrome Yellow, Bright Future






And I found this one from *Erin*:






My own pics again:

_First row_: *Atlantic Blue, Winkle*, Electric Eel, Vibrant Grape

_Second row_: Canary Yellow, Bright Sunshine, Goldenrod, *Free To Be*

_Third Row_: Sunny Spot, Lucky Green, *Lime*, Orange, Red Brick


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 9, 2010)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/kittymm/1-18.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/kittymm/2-7.jpg


----------



## NonoX (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, 
here's the swatch of gimme that lipglass and shock a holic e/s


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 22, 2010)

Top row from left to right: Sky Blue, Winkle, Atlantic Blue
Bottom row: Aqua, Lime





From left to right: Rated "R", Lime, Lucky Green, Bio-Green, Sour Lemon, Bitter

Swatches are on bare skin, no primer. Pictures are taken on daylight, no flash is used.


----------



## Karrie (Jun 25, 2010)

Gimme That





edit: Gimme That Swatch


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## bbgillian (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to swatch these yet, will do it later.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2010)

ban this!, bold & brash, gimme that!, so bad, wind me up

we didn't receive dare to dare yet, so that's why there's no swatch of it.


----------



## User38 (Jul 3, 2010)

Swatches of: bold & brash, gimme that!, so bad -- on white paper and on NC20 skin/ light pigmented lips.





http://i961.photobucket.com/albums/a...earGlosses.jpg

on lips:

http://i961.photobucket.com/albums/a...toWearLips.jpg


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 3, 2010)

louder, please
free to be
going bananas
lime
sassy grass
aqua
sky blue
(i forgot to swatch winkle, but its perm so ya'll know what it looks like)
zingy
atlantic blue
shock-a-holic
crazy cool


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 5, 2010)

Posted originally by Erin in the Dare to Wear Color Collection thread. Thank you, Erin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_beautiful iris is a tad darker, and also has that blue duochrome.  crazy cool doesn't have the blue, but they most definately can be dupes.








going bananas, goldmine
nocturnelle, shock-a-holic
passionate, louder please_


----------



## Zoffe (Jul 15, 2010)

Eyeshadows:




Free to be, Crazy Cool, Sky Blue, Aqua, Atlantic Blue, Zingy, Shock-A-Holic, Going Bananas




Aqua, Atlantic Blue, Zingy, Shock-A-Holic, Going Bananas, Lime, Sassy Green, Louder Please, Crazy Cool

Dare To Wear lipglasses:




Wind Me Up, So Bad, Gimme That!, Dare to Dare, Bold & Brash, Ban This!

I have much bigger pictures on my blog but they're too big to post here :/


----------



## Shypo (Jul 18, 2010)

Against a white background......not as good as Zoffe's


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 19, 2010)

Store display:



Image from makeupwithdrawal Makeup Withdrawal: MAC Dare to Wear Collection Preview


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 28, 2010)

L-R: Aqua, Aquadisiac, Sky Blue, Teal Blue, Aquavert





T-B, L-R:

Aqua, Parrot, Stormwatch
Aquadisiac, Shimmermoss, Plumage
Aquavert, Lustreleaf, Teal Blue
Sky Blue, Suave Intentions, Strike A Pose


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## banana1234 (Jul 28, 2010)

Top- Crest the Wave, Bottom- Going bananas

in real life, crest the wave is much more of a pale white yellow, and going bananas has more of a gold tone to it


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bold & Brash and So Bad lipgass
Louder, Please and Sassy Grass shadows


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bold & Brash


----------



## devin (Jul 29, 2010)

Here are some swatches I took and comparisons. I am nc45 for reference.







L to R: Electric Eel, Zingy

Bottom swatch: MUFE 72






L to R
Aqua, MUFE 91, Lime, Crazy Cool, Beautiful Iris






L to R
Fig 1, Shock-a-holic(there is no blue in shock-a-holic, my nephew touched it with his blue finger), Nocturnelle






L to R
Aqua, MUFE 91, Lime






Top swatch: MUFE 64

L to R swatches: Passionate, Louder Please, MUFE 99

Bottom swatch: Post haste


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 29, 2010)

C7 for reference

Left: Electric Eel
Right: Zingy





Clockwise from top purple: Crazy Cool, Beautiful Iris, Digit, Parfait Amour

(Also that is Sky Blue at the top above Crazy Cool)





*Edited to add:*
Here's Shock-a-holic (left) and MUFE #92 (right)


----------



## bumblebees24 (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 30, 2010)

Natural light, Top row: Aqua, Sky Blue, Crazy Cool. Bottom: Going Bananas, Sassy Grass


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 2, 2010)

L-R: Very Violet, Shock-a-holic





L-R: Shock-a-holic, Very Violet (NW15)





I don't know how everyone got Shock-a-holic to swatch so well. 
I couldn't get it to work for me at all! 
These are both over UDPP. 
Sorry if it's messy (I'm in a hurry). 
Very Violet (from SCF) is slightly more red and WAY easier to work with, but otherwise, they're extremely similar. 
Just IMO. HTH!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 3, 2010)

*On the left:*
Top to bottom - Bold & Brash, Gimme That!, Dare to Dare
*On the right:*
Ban This!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 3, 2010)

L-R: Blackfire GG, Boys Go Crazy DG, Electric Fuchsia LG, Ban This! DtWLG (NW15)


----------



## Ciani (Aug 8, 2010)

Gimmie That! and Sassy Grass from the Dare to Wear Collection 





Gimmie That! swatched on very pigmented lips


----------



## Karrie (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 9, 2010)

L-R Lime Sassy Grass Going Bananas


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 10, 2010)

*Lime, Sassy Grass, Winkle, Atlantic Blue*






*Goin' Bananas, Louder Please, Shock-A-Holic*


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 11, 2010)

Going Bananas, Louder, Please, Sassy Grass, Atlantic Blue. Gimme That! DtW lipglass.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 17, 2010)

NC/NW15 for reference.​


----------

